# Baby rats needing homes, Whidbey island WA



## sarahres (May 29, 2008)

I rescue some rats from a friend that just kept males and females together and had a rat explosion : She was just going to let them loose outside. I told her not to do that! And i ended up with them all. There is around 25 young rats and a couple just had some litters. I really need to find good homes for these sweet rats. I am sure everyone already knows, but pets only please


----------



## cami (Mar 15, 2009)

what kind of rats are they?


----------



## sarahres (May 29, 2008)

Here are some pictures of some of the girls available. They are about 3 months old


----------



## sarahres (May 29, 2008)

Here are some girls that are about 4 weeks old and will be ready to go to their new homes soon


----------



## sarahres (May 29, 2008)

A couple of older boys that are about 3 and half months old



















There is a few boys that are 2 months old to. I will be getting their pictures up also


----------



## resonance19 (Jul 19, 2010)

HI i live about an hour or so away in Richland and i am interested in two or maybe even three girls. Can we discuss this further over email?
Email me at [email protected]
Thanks i have been looking hard for rats that arent from a petstore!


----------

